# Chicago Area - Slot Show This Weekend!!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

For those of you that have not been to this show, it is a great show and covers anything slot related in all scales. Recent shows have had dealers and buyers form as far away as England, Germany, Japan, Canada and all acorss the US!

*November 14th*, Illinois, Midwest Slot Car Show, Matteson Holiday Inn, Matteson, IL, Located along I-57 and Lincoln Highway., 10am-2pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free, Tables $30 mail, $35 Day of the Show, Floor Rights $25, For more information, contact Mike Dore at (847) 515-7832.


Hope to see you there....look for the Orange shirt, Orange banner and Orange tables, numbers 1, 2 ,3 & 4!!!!

------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'll be set up at Table #17. I'll have 50 assorted Tyco, A/FX, and Magna-Traction cars at $10.00 each. Plus some other cars and goodies priced as marked. I have two dated A/FX chassis (1970 and 1971), one 2004 Lightning Fest Car, and one Limegreen with Blue #11 for TRADE or sale. Plus MTYODER will be with me with some Monster Trucks for sale. Hope to see you people there. Randall.


----------



## 57 Chevys (Aug 31, 2002)

*Midwest Slot Show*

A/FX Nut,

I will be there also tables 105-108 as you come in the door. I will have alot of cars for sale T-jet, AFX, Tyco, Tomy Life-Like, Mattel, some rare cars and some of everything. Over 1000 cars for sale. Come and say "HI". Also will be doing room sales on Saturday at the Hoilday Inn. Will post my room number by elevators.

Take Care and See You All There,

57 Chevys


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I'll be there. Already got my box of ho-hos and 32oz Mountain Dew For the 3 1/2 hour drive. 

This time I am not leaving until I get SCJs autograph in his book.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

22tall, how many miles per hoho (MPHH) do you get on long trips? What about in the city?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> 22tall, how many miles per hoho (MPHH) do you get on long trips? What about in the city?


:jest: That's good!


Seems like a few members here will be going. Please be sure and post your leftovers over on the swap-n'-sell board. I'm talking slots not food! 

Cheers..


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm hoping to be there... I also hope to meet more of you there...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

To all that are attending the Show, Please stop by table 17 and say hello. Even if you don't buy anything I'd like to meet you folks. Randy. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I will try to stop by your table, I don't know if I will be able to get away from the RRR table though. I was just looking over his website to see if he would be there and see that he will be. He will also be bringing what look to be some awesome new bodies... Willy's fans will love 'em as well as shoebox fans. ('55-57 Chevies). Now I have to take out a couple extra $$$ for sure.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

rodstrguy said:


> He will also be bringing what look to be some awesome new bodies... Willy's fans will love 'em as well as shoebox fans. ('55-57 Chevies). QUOTE]
> 
> Yep. I just spotted those last night....the '57 Chevy's looks incredible! Dad like the Pro Street Willy's truck.......so that might be a future score for him...lol
> 
> I sure as hell wish I could make it to that show........I couldn't imagine walking around a show of that magnitude....all being slot related.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

A/FX Nut where will table 17 be? I got MTYoders last three trucks at last falls show. Would like to get a couple more. They are a blast to race against tjets!


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*I'll be there too!*

I will also be there but I don't know my table number.
I hope to have a 1/32 scale race track going Sat night.
Rich


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

22tall, As you walk in the door, we will be on the far right side against the wall. I'll have a sign on the table or on the wall behind our table. Craig's Monster Trucks are really cool. He has a knack for this building and creating his own customs.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

AWESOME show! Got some of the new RRR cars... too cool. They look better than the pics on their website. the '57s are just great. I'm glad I didn't know he was taking credit cards before I paid cash for my stuff or I would have spent 2-3 time as much as I did. Lots of other great stuff too...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome show indeed! I finally found that one car that I've been searching for (at a decent price) for a few years. And several of the other cars that were high on my list. I also scored several primo runners at very decent prices. One guy had a bucketful of brand new in the package Tomy SG+/SRT and LL cars for $5 each, including one free set of AJs packaged silicone tires per car. The hobby store stickers on the cars were all in the $25-$28 range and $2.59 for the tires - so $5 for both car/tires is a pretty darn good deal. The guy standing next to me filling his own bag was equally in awe of the deal. To be fair, I only picked out the ones that I don't have in my collection so plenty of other folks got in on the deal. Considering SG+ rolling chassis are around $14 I could have easily justified filling up a trash bag with these.

I also picked up the two brand new Tomy Crown Vic Police cars, which are mounted on Super G+ chassis as opposed to SRTs. Still waiting on those Bad Bugs. Bring on the bugs.

I also saw several cars that were way out of my price range but still nice to see in person. And to be perfectly fair, there were twice as many "What's this dude been smoking?" prices on cars as there were really good deals. But once you get up into the hard core collectors stratosphere I'm sure those prices are justified for the subtle variation and uniqueness of the product at hand. But I'm still on the ground and not informaed enugh to know any better. 

Finally, I heard that the JL Bowtie Brigade maye have slipped out a couple of weeks to the end of the month. I'll still be happy to see these by Christmas. I also talked to a person who has actually seen the new Mopar castings, icluding the Daytonas, but wasn't allowed to take any pictures. The only word I got was that the Daytonas are not copies of the Aurora AFX versions. They are a completely new casting. I hope they are better. If they come before the end of the year I'll be totally amazed.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I was there mainly to see the RRR guys at the show as well as hoping to see Motorcity toys. Wow, is all I could say after watching a guy next to me buy over 30 sets of the RRR rims and tires. I spent over a $100 just at RRR. And I did get to talk to Jeff from MCT... Thanks again Jeff. I tried getting over to AFXtoo and Craig, but there was a line atyour table everytime I got over there...


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Table #17 was my first stop. Craig is a really nice guy. I now have 5 of his monster trucks. 

Got the PT Cruisers, Tomy cop cars, 6 custom resins, 3 Storm Pro super stock cars and some odds and ends from Bud. 

I am not sure what the relationship is between Tomy/AFX and SRT/Tomy/AFX/Racemasters. The Crown Vics are the first cars new I have seen that are in the Tomy/AFX packaging in at least 5 years.

25 MEVs. Mike does awesome work.

Chassis and tires out the wazoo from Slot Car Johnny. And his Hemi body and some decals.

8 tjets from Hawkeye. I am on this kick to got a dark blue of every tjet.

Next show is March 20


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

22tall said:


> Table #17 was my first stop. Craig is a really nice guy. I now have 5 of his monster trucks.
> 
> Got the PT Cruisers, Tomy cop cars, 6 custom resins, 3 Storm Pro super stock cars and some odds and ends from Bud.
> 
> ...


Damn man, that's some haul  I wouldn't have to worry about my wife killing me if she found out that I'd spent that much.....because I would probably kill my own self.... :lol:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hey, thanks to everyone who stopped by Craig's and my table who just said Hi or made a purchase. We really appreciate the business. We had our sign on the table. I'm not suprised not many noticed it. We have the same table for March's show. Since Craig decided to go ahead and pay for it before we left. We'll have that sign on the wall behind us then. Brian, I'm sorry I didn't see any Willy's pullback bodies. They are getting kind of scarce. I did get some good stuff though. I got a blue Vibrator Semi missing the cab and trailer top for $30.00, 2 Plymouth GTX and 1 "55 Bel Air" MM bodies from Bud, 1 blue A/FX Daytona Charger, 4 JL-PM chassis from Motorcity Toyz, 1 AMX Tuff Ones mounted on a regular Tjet chassis, 1 "62 Ford Pickup" resin kit-2 Charger A/FX front bumpers-Paint masking kit for the tow truck-and a cab top for that semi from RRR, and I made a trade with 57 Chevy. I was pretty happy with what I sold. I have a Jeff Gordon in the blister card Tyco for $15.00. No one bought it. I thought for sure that would have sold. Turn out was pretty good. Better than the spring show.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Brian, I'm sorry I didn't see any Willy's pullback bodies. They are getting kind of scarce.



Hey man, no problem dude........the supply does seem to be drying up on those early Willys........I've been seeing fewer and fewer of them on Ebay lately....


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey man, no problem dude........the supply does seem to be drying up on those early Willys........I've been seeing fewer and fewer of them on Ebay lately....


Brian,
Which of the pullback Willy's are you looking for? 

Dave


----------

